# Lost my dad... The Fireworks Bonanza... last night just blew me away...



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

in more ways than just explosives! By the time my grandparents and parents got to the house I was jumping in the shower. When I got out i was a smart aleck to one of my little cousins which Peed off both of my grandmas so they left. When they walked out my front door I went back into my bed room too cool off. While in there I saw Pig tremor and act very uncomfortable. I scooped her up and ran out the front door. This is around 7 pm My family followed me out the door to see if everything was alright with me. I was freakin out because I wasn't sure if the bone she swallowed the night before could be causing her problems. My dad jumps in the car with me and I fly down to Jennny's (vet girl) house... I even beat my grandparents out of the yard i was going so fast. While in the car I told my dad what could be wrong with her, and he sat there holding and petting her and he was like "I think she's just fine." After he reassured me I told him that I Peed off grandma because i was teasing my cousin...he reassured me again "F**k 'em". Our 1 minute drive was the most I got to see of my dad. When I pulled up at jennys I grabbed up Pig and told dad to come in if he wants. I get inside Jenny looked her over and reassured me that she was fine... I went to go leave less than 5 minutes before walking in the door and I get to my car and my dad is gone. I search her yard, and i go back inside and he's no where to be found. I really didn't want to drive away without my dad so I went up and down the road 3 times without seeing him. I asked a couple of neighbors if they had seen him and no one saw anything. about 30 minutes into my search for my dad (mean while my house is filling with people while I'm driving around) I break down and call my mom. After an hour of me searching the roads my mom, jenny, and a guy named Larry were on the hunt too. We combed the woods in the near by area with a 5 man army and turned nothing up. It got dark so we decided to get the cops in involved with the search. My dad has never just got up and walked off. I swear someone picked him up. We found him alittle after 10 over 10 miles away. With how many people I spoke with along the side of the roads that reported not seeing him... Someone must've picked him up... he says he got lost, but I don't see him walking that fast for that long. My dad is a long time alcoholic...when he drinks he doesn't slur and his eyes are always red so you really can't tell... Well appharently my dad was wasted... he for darn sure was when we found him. He was irritated that so many people showed up to the scene where he was found. My mom had been sobbing for at least an hour and a half and now she was so mad at him she was crying even harder. INSANE I tell ya! 


Ohhh when the police showed up at Jennys house to start their search this lady cop immediately start asking about Jennys boyfriend and "This is Cody's house isn't it? Where's Cody?" i was like "This is Jennys house, I haven't seen cody in a long time" and she tells the other male officer "this is Cody's girlfriends house" and I was like "No, they haven't been together in a long time" The lady cop bickers back with me "that's what they say everytime we come out here"... I finally lost it and said "this call is not about f**king cody, I came here to get my dog fixed and my dad went missing, get on topic here!" They went into Jennys house before she got back from my house...without ever getting permission to search the place. Cody and Jenny have had a couple Domestic Violence calls out to the house along with Cody's lengthy record...the cops are really wanting to put him away bad. Meanwhile Cody is really down at my house having a good ol time not knowing the cops were on their way down to my house to search the place "for my dad" and all the fools at my house are shooting off the illegal fireworks. I called Doug(my ol man) told Cody to jump my fence and disappear, and hide the fireworks in my shed. 

I finally make it home there are about 30 people left at the house, i guess alot of people left when they heard the cops were on the way... Someone got their van stuck in my colvert... and I get to watch 30 minutes of my 2000 dollars worth of fireworks...which kicked patootie BTW... I had 5 people out there lighting them off at the same time. I tried to get pictures, but the lens to my camera was fogging up because of the humidity.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

daaanngg i thought it was gonna be a crazy night from just the 2k worth of fireworks but man that sounds like one eventful night!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Dang girl. At least you weren't bored.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> Dang girl. At least you weren't bored.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

No shiz! It was an action packed event I tell ya! When I walked up to my yard there were like 20 cars out there. I just started introducing myself to everyone I didn't know!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds like the kind of party that could ruin a good time. Damn...


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, I'm glad everything ended well, that's crazy that your dad wandered off lol. Sounds like an insane night!


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

OMG,That sounds like one crazy night...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

jsgixxer said:


> OMG,That sounds like one crazy night...


Shana you probably got something like this goin on a couple nights a week don't you? You ain't gotta lie! JUST KIDDIN :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

LMFAO I'm just glad the party is only at my house once a year! My mom and dad host it for every other holiday... You can only get lost in a neighborhood so much, but I'm out in the country... he could've been walking for days! I think my dad got picked up by someone. Mom doesn't have the space for parking to invite as many people as i did.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

damn ms neela im glad now i didnt come out!!lmao wow!sounds like you just need a big ole beer when it was all said and done!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dude write all that up and make a movie lol.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

OMG I know Holly... I should have... I just wish I knew what exactly happened at my house for those three hours lmfao!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

holy moly!!! at least everything ended up okay and you can laugh about it now.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

sounds like im not the only one with a drama filled 4th. my 4th was my worst one of all by far


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Please do share lol.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

wellllll, here goes.

my gf and i went to a party, no one had fireworks lol.
i got my *** handed to me at beer pong.
i almost got into a fight with 8 of the biggest guys there, of coarse they have to be the biggest ones there.... and while people held me back someone caught me in the lip. so i wake up this morning and have a fat cut on my lip.
pretty much alll my friends, my cousin, my gf, and i, got into a huge argument. which i think caused those 8 pple to tell us to shut the **** up at a house thats not theres but my best friends. but our argument was a very serious one that was very heart felt and needed to be addressed. 

i would have felt better if i could get the damn ping pong ball in the cup lol.
my story doesn't compare to yours tho so im going to have to feel bad for your night more than mine lol.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol we survived i guess that's all that matters!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

no offense...but remind me to avoid both of you on the 4th. hahaha. jkjk.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i wanted to crash the aprty but i fell asleep


----------

